

Vaguely Rude Place Names Of The World - chewxy
http://maps.geotastic.org/rude/index.php

======
chewxy
The surprising ones I found:

    
    
        Butthole Lane, Shepshed, Loughborough, Leicestershire LE12 9BN, UK
    
        Fanny Ho, Lancashire, United Kingdom
    
        The Cock Of Arran, Scotland, United Kingdom
    
        Wankers Corner Saloon and Cafe, Wilsonville, Oregon, United States
    
        Felch, Michigan (Dickinson), United States
    
    

Surprising because these are in an English speaking country, and you'd think
these way ruder ones would have had their names changed already.

~~~
dubfan
In the US, "wanker" is not common slang and is mainly only known by fans of
British comedy.

------
olog-hai
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gropecunt_Lane](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gropecunt_Lane)

------
dubfan
This was close to my reaction while browsing this map:
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m1agaZinJHg](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m1agaZinJHg)

------
vshlos
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brest,_Belarus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brest,_Belarus)

~~~
nobullet
Lot's of places with name Brest:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brest](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brest)

By the way, why this word is offensive?

------
ojii
What's "Vaguely Rude" about "Tosa"? (I'm serious, I don't get it)

~~~
chewxy
Tosser. Aka a wanker.

------
pling
The 12 year old in me spent way too much time looking at that :)

------
lafar6502
The UK is clearly a leader

------
jimduk
Brilliant, though could you add Licking Summit ?

